# G.O. Blake’s Whiskey



## DouglasFresh1980 (Mar 26, 2018)

So I found this sitting pretty during low tide.  At first I thought it was just a plain whiskey bottle, ended up having all kinds of embossing.  Did some research but there is not much on G.O. Blake. From what I found Adams &Taylor didn’t put there names on the bottle until the late 1880s.  Does anyone know when they stopped making these bottles or any way to more accurately date this bottle?  Value?  Or any cool history that you know I would love to hear it.  Thanks.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 26, 2018)

Unfortunately I don't have anything else to add but I just want to say that is a REALLY cool whiskey bottle and a great find!  With the pictorial embossing like that it's got to have some decent value but I can't even begin to ballpark how much.


----------



## DouglasFresh1980 (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks. Can’t wait to get back in that area during low tide.


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 28, 2018)

the bottle can be found in new England and the mid Atlantic states . I have found them in 1890s dumps . not after 1900.


----------



## DouglasFresh1980 (Mar 28, 2018)

Interesting.  Wish I knew how it made its way down here to New Smyrna, FL.


----------



## DouglasFresh1980 (Mar 28, 2018)

I find it interesting how they decided to spell it whisky instead of whiskey.  From what I’ve read I guess it was to pay homage to their Scottish ancestry.


----------



## stc1993 (Apr 4, 2018)

The Scot's have been making good whiskey a long time.  That's a good find all the way to FL.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Apr 14, 2018)

Blakes have nice graphics but they are fairly common.  I get $15 each for mine.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 14, 2018)

RIBottleguy said:


> Blakes have nice graphics but they are fairly common.  I get $15 each for mine.


Oh wow really?  I never would have imagined it would go for that low.  I've never seen one before, guess they never make their way up here.


----------

